Any company using Vue.js? Are you hiring? - graphememes
======
jay_kyburz
Is gluing front end together really what you want to build your career around?

I would think that what the font end is for would be more important that the
technology powering it.

I would look for a job in an industry you find intresting rather than a job
that uses a tool you know.

~~~
WayneBro
I wish frontend work were as easy as gluing things together. My life would be
so much easier.

I built the entire stack for my current project and the frontend
(Angular/Ionic) has taken the most work.

~~~
helthanatos
It really depends on how great of a UX you want to provide. Create an
extremely efficient backed whilst creating a terrible frontend will get users
frustrated but having an awesome frontend and a measly backend probably won't.
If you're developing full stack, you have to count every attack vector and try
to prevent them. Full stack is serious work, but having a backend that can
defend and is efficient and a frontend that is easy/good to use takes work.

~~~
WayneBro
I agree. Also in this particular case, an added challenge is that the frontend
has to work offline and my customer wants to self host everything instead of
using an easy 3rd party solutions like Firebase, even as a proxy.

------
ploggingdev
Gitlab uses vue.js and is hiring : [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/frontend-
lead/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/frontend-lead/)

(I am not affiliated with Gitlab)

~~~
owebmaster
Nice! And they are also full remote, aren't? I guess I'll improve my vue-fu.
But React is so mich better that I don't feel the pain is worth.

------
acconrad
If you're a new grad, we just started using Vue and you can be a prime
influencer in it's direction:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/catalant/jobs/534116](https://boards.greenhouse.io/catalant/jobs/534116)

------
jiyinyiyong
If you are interested work in Shanghai, you may checkout the company I'm
currently working for [https://github.com/elemefe](https://github.com/elemefe)
.

------
pedrorijo91
GitLab: [https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/06/vue-big-
plan/](https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/06/vue-big-plan/)

------
levibucsis
We're hiring at Momentum and use Vue:
[https://momentumdash.com/careers](https://momentumdash.com/careers)

------
Nainterceptor
HungryUp (hungryup.co) is hiring and will use VueJS in a project. But it's in
France (Paris).

------
Numberwang
On an unrelated note. Any company doing 'Technical Documentation?' Are you
hiring?

